# Awning Replacement with Metal Cover



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone replace their awning? I have a 2013 230RS and mine is beat up from the sun and was looking at this company ShadePRO as they have an awning replacement w/metal cover. Wondering if anyone has used them as it has a cover and would resolve the issue with the sun beating up the awning. Replacement RV Patio Awning Canopy | Acrylic with Metal Cover


----------



## natalie21 (May 29, 2020)

The steps to installing an RV slide-out awning are to measure the depth and width of a fully extended sliding-out room. Buy the right size sliding awning kit. What you need to do is choose the design that best suits your RV. Always check the product you ordered before starting to install the RV slide. Check the number of holes in the awning kit and count the amount of hardware included. You can add holes on the left or right side of the center lanyard, applying sealant before securing the screws. Add rubber sealant to the holes before securing them with screws. Install awning pipes. Take the end cap extensions and connect them to the brackets without fixing them with screws. Carefully slide the awning tube into the awning rail. Secure the awning tube by tightening the shoulder screws on the end cap extensions.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

Shade Pro is a nice replacement awning. The fabric seems durable and the colors were pleasing. I had never done a replacement but watched a couple of videos on YouTube. It's all thanks to the handy pull tab, which makes threading the cloth through the awning pole a lot easier. The fabric for this camper retractable awning is a robust and durable 13-oz 3-ply vinyl cloth. This is one of the heaviest and most long-lasting awning shades available right now.


----------



## diemvy5 (Nov 5, 2021)

tomhank said:


> Shade Pro is a nice replacement awning. The fabric seems durable and the colors were pleasing. I had never done a replacement but watched a couple of videos on YouTube. It's all thanks to the handy pull tab, which makes threading the cloth through the awning pole a lot easier. The fabric for this camper retractable awning is a robust and durable 13-oz 3-ply vinyl cloth. This is one of the heaviest and most long-lasting awning shades available right now.


Thank for sharing! I will find more for this vinyl cloth. This cloth type sounds great! My awning is abt to be replaced


----------



## Brennen Thomas (7 mo ago)

I also use ShadePro awning fabric. I love it because it really replaces my old awning fabric and provides some much-needed protection from the elements. This Shade Pro’s vinyl fabric awning might be just what you need. As the name suggests, it literally replaces your shabby old awning fabric and offers much-needed protection from harsh elements. It was pretty easy to install and didn't take long. I really like that it comes with three-year parts and a shipping warranty.


----------

